# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] std:tr1

## cpdaniel

I have to ask (as I've asked since early in the Everett alpha):  Any plans to support std::tr1 - in Orcas or beyond?

I understand that Dinkumware has just released their complete TR1 implementation, so presumably there's a library available for VC++ to license.

----------


## RonaldLaeremans

Hi Carl,

We will probably not be able to provide this library for Orcas. Beyond the availability from our partner there is quite a bit of integration work we need to do and at the moment it seems unlikely to meet our schedule.

Ronald Laeremans
Acting Product Unit Manager
Visual C++ Team

----------


## cpdaniel

Hi Ronald - long time no chat!

OK, Thanks.  I figured that was the case, given the Orcas focus on Vista features, but it never hurts to ask!

----------

